# Need your advise please!



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi all, 
Hope y'all are doing well as well as your little ones. As y'all know that last monday I posted about if my budgie Rio was sick or not? Well he is on antiboitics for 10 days and today is the 9th days of that. He has always been skinnier than the other 2 (Picu and Sweetpea) and now it seems like he is little more skinny. Anyone has any idea or know how or what I should do to make him gain some more weigh to healthy (fat food stuff) (what should I feed/give him for this reason? When the exotic vet saw him on Jan 24th, Rio weighed 30g only and I think he should have some more weigh? Please don't quote me on that as that's only my concern as he looks more skinny than he was (not too much though). Let me know if you want to see his pictures. Btw his swollen crop is all fine now. But few or 2 or 3 times in a day he sits horizontal now as his stomach doesn't touches his perches but yeah he does this (not every single time of this state) when he gets tired and singing while about to take his nap. Should I be concerned of that? His tail bobs too a little and few times in a day. Let me know if you want to see his video too? I think I'm able to see his tail bobs clearly because he is more skinnier than the others that's why I can see his tail bobbing it happens very few times and not hard tail bobbing its very light tail bobbing but I read on this forum that its because of being tired etc. Hope you'all understand what I'm trying to tell. Also let me know if his weigh is right or wrong? He is very active and happy eats his seeds and millet and pellets and veggies. I started giving him seeds and millets from 2 days as they were making noises asking for that. Thanks everyone from :budge:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Egg food is highly nutritious and is a very good supplement to give to sick and convalescent birds. 
From your description, it seems that Rio had problems with his crop and it would be good if you consulted with the avian vet that assisted Rio to see if you can offer him egg food or not. You can do so on the follow-up appointment after he finishes the course of antibiotics, there the vet can also weigh Rio and make a special diet plan for him if he is too thin and possibly also prescribe some vitamins if needed. 

Given the potential digestive issues that Rio has gone or is still in the process of going through, it would be more prudent to offer store bought, as in dry egg food. You can get this at any specialized pet store.
Offering some millet besides the normal seed blend and pellets will also help Rio to restore the lost weight.


I'm wishing your Rio a steady and full recovery.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

There's no follow up appointment instead she said that if he doesn't gets well and stays the same or if condition worsens then I should call their clinic to see whats next. I thought about egg food too but online research read that when they're on antibiotics the egg food should be avoided so that's why I posted this topic to see if that's really true or not. Also vet should have given me some food advise for him to be given but she didn't. Will call their clinic today and ask her about food to be given to Rio for these concern. Thanks for best wishes though Aluz. 😊💙 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can add flax seed to his food and/or put a drop or two of flax oil on his seed. You can also give him cooked quinoa (make sure you rinse it very well before cooking it).

Harrison's high potency mash is good when budgies aren't eating enough. You can sprinkle it on his seed, and even offer on it's own.

Once he's off the antibiotics completely, you can give him Guardian Angel for a few days to help stimulate his appetite.

I'm glad you will be speaking to your vet about your concerns regarding Rio's weight.

Best wishes!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome.  I can tell you that with my birds on a number of occasions I was advised by the vet to supplement the diet with egg food (dry egg food/egg and biscuit mix) and this has offered no ill effects to them during the recovery process, quite the contrary, it was really helpful and in some instances it was truly life-saving.

Then again you do have a point about the potential side effects depending on the medication.
And given the crop/digestive issues, egg food may be too strong a supplement to give depending on how fragile the bird is. 

I hope the vet will be able enlighten you on this matter and Rio gets his good weight back soon.


----------

